# Solved: Internet doesn't work sometimes



## DarkLP (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello, as I said in title my internet doesn't work sometimes, it said page cannot be loaded and other but PC shows that internet is connected and when I did Run>cmd>ipconfig it sayd that Connection specific DNS suffix is blank.
I have a motorola modem and netgear WGR614v9 router if that helps
and im using Windows 7 Ultimate.
Please help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please show for when you have a good, working connection and for when the page cannot be loaded ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## DarkLP (Aug 28, 2010)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ROFLDISIZMYPC10
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-61-86-7A-16-81
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 28, 2010 2:58:24 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, August 29, 2010 2:58:23 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B7EBCA55-44B3-4663-9C8F-4E4B6D44FE5F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## DarkLP (Aug 28, 2010)

bump..please help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is that for a good, working connection or for when the page cannot be loaded or is it the same at both times? If not the same, are you going to show the other one?


----------



## DarkLP (Aug 28, 2010)

It's always like this, I posted it to help to figure out whats wrong.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._

DSLReports

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For "internet doesn't work" please show the following results. The commands are run in a Command prompt and you can show the results the same way you showed the ipconfig /all.

*ping 10.0.0.2* (or whatever your current IP address is)

*ping 10.0.0.1

ping 98.137.149.56

ping yahoo.com*


----------



## DarkLP (Aug 28, 2010)

1st Line Quality Test: http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory?r=337
2nd Line Quality Test: Same


----------



## DarkLP (Aug 28, 2010)

Here are my results of pinging.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're showing a private IP address in those pings "without router"; that probably means that your Motorola is really a modem/router combination unit. That's probably not significant, but please tell us the model number anyhow.

The pings confirm that you have good internet access during the "bad" times. I can think of one router and three computer problems that can cause this. We can't access your DSL reports, so I can't consult them to maybe add an ISP suspicion.

My Belkin router is apparently beginning to feel its age, as 2 to 4 times a week I will not be able to load any web pages (multiple computers) but have good internet access. Sound familiar? Resetting or power cycling the modem is the fix. If you are regaining good access by restarting the Motorola that unit is probably the culprit.

If you regain your good internet access by rebooting the computer then it may be driver, firewall or stack corruption. Respective fixes are ...

In Device Manager uninstall your ethernet adapter/controller; reboot and let Windows discover the device and reinstall the driver.

If you have any non-Windows security applications (especially firewall or security suite) uninstall them and run the Removal Tool if one is supplied. You can reinstall them after testing.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## DarkLP (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, I have Motorola netopia 2210 modem and Netgear WGR614v9. I tried all of the methods you listed and didn't worked, last one to try is TCP/IP stack repair, I'll try that and will inform you.


----------



## DarkLP (Aug 28, 2010)

13 minutes gone, works fine I think.
EDIT:never mind still slow.Maybe I should call AT&T and get a technician ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

We (or, actually, John) need to see the DSL reports. You must have missed a step in John's instructions, 'cause when I click on your link I just get a page on which I could login (if I had an account).


----------



## DarkLP (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh sorry. Try this http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1755829/6e836


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm sure that John is going to want you to enable "respond to ICMP ping" and run the tests again. It's the Motorola netopia 2210 modem/router that is blocking.


----------



## DarkLP (Aug 28, 2010)

How?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Login to it (default address is 192.168.1.254). This manual doesn't specify where the setting is or what it's called, so you'll have to just experiment. On my Belkin it's in the Firewall section and called 'Block ICPM Ping.' It took a long time for me to find it on my D-Link, but it's in Advanced - Advanced Network and called 'Enable WAN Ping Respond.' Surely the Motorola will be different, but that gives you some terms to look for.


----------



## DarkLP (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't access to my modem settings, I enter my login and password and it says invalid. I have scheduled a technician for tuesday, will update you guys.


----------

